# Cold :(



## Penny13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Diesel heating playing up 
Plenty fuel, battery showing as green so charged, the dial is flashing, looking at handbook it's a webasto diesel air heater ? 
Any advice guys ? 
Thank you


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello there, when you try to start it and the green light flashes forgetting the quick series of flashes (these just show a fault is present) how many slow flashes ?


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2014)

To keep warm run the engine until advice about the help heater


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 16, 2014)

google "webasto fault code"


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 16, 2014)

Have a look on the end of the heater, there may be an air intake covered by a wire gauze, this sometimes gets blocked with dust etc. All you have to do is remove the gauze, by twisting, and clean it and replace. Simples.

Regards Rog


----------



## pughed2 (Nov 16, 2014)

*webasto heater control green flashing*

if its a blocked warm air outlet vent, the webasto unit may overheat and auto cut out......the remedy is easy, check all your hot air vent/pipes are not blocked and start again. next check the webasto fault code because the type of flashingmay indicate a different fault.......steve bristol


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Webasto Heating*

A quick answer, ....Try starting the Webasto with the engine running most of the heating units need a good battery, the on board battery gauge is unreliable, with the engine running it will at least discount a battery problem.

Alf





Penny13 said:


> Diesel heating playing up
> Plenty fuel, battery showing as green so charged, the dial is flashing, looking at handbook it's a webasto diesel air heater ?
> Any advice guys ?
> Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Webasto Fault Codes*

Long winded Penny but hear goes....regards.   Alf


"Self-Diagnostic System (Reading Flash Codes)
A flash code will be generated on the indicator light of the control element. These flash codes indicate a
malfunction and subsequent operational interruption. There are up to ten codes available depending on
the nature of the malfunction and the heater model (see Table 2).
In order to make a correct analysis, it is necessary to understand the flash code event. The flash code
pertains to the control element (switch) only. The flash code is only visible during the after-run (cooldown)
period of operation (an optional timer will hold the last code in memory until corrected, see “F”
codes in parentheses on Table 2).

During the flash code event, you will see five quick flashes followed by a slower sequence of flashes from
one flash up to ten flashes. The slower sequence of flashes is the actual malfunction code. The five quick
flashes are only an indication that a malfunction has been detected and that the code will be displayed.
Count only the slower sequence of flashes to obtain the current malfunction code.
For example ( = one flash):
Event code 4X (F 04): ... ... ... ...
The fast/slow sequence will be repeated until the heater completes the after-run (cool-down) cycle after
which, the code will be stored in the control unit memory.

No Function Electrical wiring, fuses
Control unit
Fuses, battery connections
Power at red wire, ground at brown wire
Control unit malfunction

1X Flash (F 01)
No start after 2 start
attempts No flame-up
Fuel system
Combustion air
Burner
Fuel level - No fuel - Fuel system not primed
Type of fuel being used
Plugged fuel filter - replace
Fuel line connections and clamps loose
Air intake or exhaust - restricted or plugged
Clean or replace burner unit

2X Flashes (F 02)
Flame-out during
operation
Fuel supply (shortage)
Burner
Restriction in fuel system
Plugged fuel filter - replace
Fuel line connections and clamps loose
Type of fuel being used
Clean or replace burner unit

3X Flashes (F 03)
Low or over voltage for
more than 20 seconds
Electrical system Load test batteries
Corrosion at connections
Loose connections

4X Flashes (F 04)
Premature flame
detection
Defective flame sensor
Defective flame sensor/
glow pin
Replace flame sensor - Air Top 2000 S only
Replace flame sensor/glow pin - Air Top 3500/5000
only

5X Flashes (F 05)
(Air Top 2000 S Only)
Flame sensor
Wiring
Defective flame sensor
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace flame sensor

6X Flashes (F 06)
Temperature sensor
Wiring
Defective temp. sensor
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace temperature sensor

7X Flashes (F 07)
Fuel metering pump
Wiring
Defective fuel pump
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace fuel pump

8X Flashes (F 08)
Combustion air fan
Wiring
Wrong RPM
Defective fan motor
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace combustion air fan
Replace combustion air fan

9X Flashes (F 09)
Glow pin
(Ceramic igniter)
Wiring
Defective glow pin
Defective flame sensor/
glow pin
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace glow pin - Air Top 2000 S only
Replace flame sensor/glow pin - Air Top 3500/5000
only

10X Flashes (F 10)
Overheating
Overheating
Air flow
Wiring
Defective temp. limiter
Switch heater off and back on (see air flow)
Motor/fan obstruction, heating air flow blocked
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace temperature limiter

11X Flashes (F 11)
(Air Top 3500/5000 Only)
Temperature limiter
Wiring
Defective temp. limiter
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace temperature limiter

12X Flashes (F 12)
(Air Top 3500/5000 Only)
Control element
Wiring
Defective control element
Damaged or corroded wiring, open or short circuit
Replace control element


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 16, 2014)

On hook up giving it 48 hour charge so not cold now ...
The heater is attached under the van outside ...
The intake air pipe is inside and I can not get at it to clean despite taking a cupboard apart ...
Did find manual not sure about flashes three four maybe, so could be to little or to much power or it could be a faulty glow plug lighting thing ? 

It is still under warranty so I will contact dealer am and when the mechanic mends it watch ask questions and learn  

Thank you all very much


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 16, 2014)

Penny, sorry to hear that you are having more problems with your van. Hope you manage to get it sorted out OK without any hassle!

Sending you warm hugs,

Jackie


----------



## Norm De Plume (Nov 16, 2014)

If it's the first time you've tried it in some time, then the diesel system may need priming. Just don't rip it out in frustration, like the poor person who sold me their Eberspacher last year on eBay :lol-053:


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 16, 2014)

It gets used all year round and in the summer turned on every four weeks


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 16, 2014)

Penny, Alf1 had a good idea, have you read his post? If you start your engine, and let it run for about 10 or 15 minutes, that will charge the battery so you can try to start your heating. If your heating fires up, its a good sign that all you need is a fully charged battery.
Not sure from your text message if you are chilling out or chilly. Good luck!

Rog x


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 16, 2014)

RoaminRog said:


> Not sure from your text message if you are chilling out or chilly.


You could never call Penny chilly
apart from that I cannot help


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am on hook up for 48 hours will try then  engine running did not work  I like chilly


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 17, 2014)

It's error one tried the fuse on the battery no go so off to webasto mechanic Wed morning unless 48 hour charge works


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Diesel heater being kept in  I get bus to live in  
Fuse I thought was right was wrong and the real fuse so well hidden the engineer hd trouble finding it ! 
So it started and then cuts out in full flow ! They need to run tests and find cause  
Air intake located as well so I can keep an eye on that  
So it's a waiting game and a chill on hook up for me on farm  
Error One is a lot of errors to check let's hope it's not wiring or fuel intake !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope they sort it for you soon.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 19, 2014)

well no news yet about pennys heating so fingers crossed it working ok they do say no news is good news lets hope so fingers crossed did try crossing my legs but fell over when i stood up well try to stand up  lol


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like either the overheat sensor or the flame sensor is at fault my guess would be the first which is the easiest to get to, have you stood anything in front of the warm air outlet while the heater was on as this will cause the problem as will a blocked recirculated air intake, as for the flame sensor never stripped one of the webasto's so not sure what sort of job that is. pity it's not an eberspacher as I work on them all the time and normally keep spares in stock.

hope you get it sorted out soon without to much expense involved in the mean time get yourself a small bio ethanol heater we keep one for emergencies


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Mark they are hoping it's one of the two problems you stated but could be fuel problem, all vents are clear all the time and they have checked as well. Simply use a Hoover to clear out main intake pipe now I know where it is  
I am under warranty so did the blonde thing and asked them to give it a good overhal whist under warranty  
They were amused that I wanted to know how it worked and where all the bits where  but did say good for you lass  
They said eberspatcher are easy to maintain but the webasto is a good diesel heater  it's the mix off both that are awful. 
At least I know know how to reset it after to many false starts  
Will let you know the outcome


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 19, 2014)

hopefully it will be one of those as I believe a fault in either will cut out the fuel pump, very rare for the pumps to go wrong, the other thing it could be is the burner pad that I think they have in the webasto  like a small pad of asbestos ,but I would think your heater is a bit to new to be suffering from that problem they normally get to be a sod to get started and smoke quite a bit. if they have the heater out anyway all are pretty easy jobs. Agree both the Webasto and Eberspachers are good but can be expensive for parts especially motor's and control boxes, I've just fitted a brand new Mikuni MY30 (from our old stock) into ours yet another good heater that are often overlooked


----------



## Ivory55 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, as you live in your van does your heater use red or do you just use White diesil ? Or is the extra cost of another tank etc not worth it. We are ok got a wood burner indoors.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 19, 2014)

to be honest we havn't bothered fitting an extra tank so stick with the white as we very rarely use the heater for more than an hour at a time once in a blue moon, as we are on site most of the time with hook up we have three electric tube heaters total 360 watts fitted under the seats and in the washroom that give a very good background heat, a couple of 400 watt "frost protectors" one in each half of the truck for when  extra heat needed, it would have to be really freezing for us to need the Mikuni, If we did use the Mikuni all the time would definitely fit an extra tank and use red.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 19, 2014)

*am I daft?*



Penny13 said:


> On hook up giving it 48 hour charge so not cold now ...
> The heater is attached under the van outside ...
> The intake air pipe is inside and I can not get at it to clean despite taking a cupboard apart ...
> Did find manual not sure about flashes three four maybe, so could be to little or to much power or it could be a faulty glow plug lighting thing ?
> ...


if under warranty get them to mend it but watch and learn :wave: it helps others


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 20, 2014)

I use the diesel heating all the time but don't find it expensive  I believe in a really cold spell on 24 hours a day for a week it would cost £30, that is based on figures I got from another forum  if the weather was that bad I would be on hook up anyway  
They did mention that pad thing Mark not sure what they said ! Going to ring them later  so they don't forget me


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh sorry one tank white diesel


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 20, 2014)

Glow pin failure
Burner cartridge failure
Burner cartridge major malfunction  
So they are rebuilding it and resealing it once parts arrive and then it will be put back on underside of my bus  could be rolling ready for meet  
What you think Mark sounds poor that it failed so soon ?


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 20, 2014)

sounds pretty poor to me, hardly ever needed to change a glowpin on an Eberspacher or Mikuni heaters  and I've fitted and maintained hundreds of them over the years. If they are repairing under warranty then get as much replaced as possible if not I would want to know why these things have failed it is pretty unusual for heaters to fail at the age yours is, if they are not doing it under warranty get prices as none of the parts for these type heaters are cheap


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 20, 2014)

It is a warranty job and I would like the old parts ? Also will ask why it's happened, I thought it was crappy


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 20, 2014)

*amazing*



Alf 1 said:


> Long winded Penny but hear goes....regards.   Alf
> 
> 
> "Self-Diagnostic System (Reading Flash Codes)
> ...


not much to go wrong with em then


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sat at Tanners heater being refitted ...
Started out as fault one which turning heater on taking fuse out turning heater off, then putting fuse back in and restarting solved, but ...
Now it went to fault two ...



The cause being a bent glow pin causing the burner to overheat and if you look burn away ! 

Going to ask cost ? If I wasn't under warranty


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Webasto needs a yearly service and a major service every two years  
Going to ask cost ?


----------

